# Marineland C-360 issues & report



## Steverino (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm not on here a lot but thought someone might benefit from this info. I've been running a Marineland C-360 since 2013. After a couple of years the original unit began sucking air from someplace. I tried everything but couldn't resolve it. Finally contacted Marineland and they, to my surprise, sent me a whole new C-360. That worked fine until recently when the old air injection problem resurfaced. Again, I've tried changing o-rings & lubricating, but to no avail. I suspect either the valve block or the priming pump. I had a devil of a time getting it primed last night, even with pre-filling the canister. 

Called Marineland this morning. No offer was made of replacing the whole thing, but she is sending me another o-ring kit and a new valve block. She also said that there is now a redesigned unit on the market - the C-360 Magnaflow - with an updated valve block. I assume maybe it will work better? She said if the parts she's sending don't work she'd recommend a new unit. :frown2:

Anyway, I can't complain about Marineland's customer service. I just wish the product didn't have this Achilles heel. If cash was no object I'd just junk the thing - I don't look forward to taking it apart yet again and also pulling the valve block. Would rather have a better designed unit. 

If I do have to get a new filter, I would welcome input on brand / models that are less troublesome... Anybody have experience with the Magnaflow?

Thanks!


----------



## Steverino (Jan 27, 2013)

So an update: Received new seals & valve block from Marineland. Installed all. Things seemed better initially - much fewer bubbles & noise for a couple weeks. But then last week the fine bubbles re-appeared and have been really bad until today. Now for some unfathomable reason they are nearly absent again. I have not done anything - haven't touched the filter other than to turn it off to feed the fish. 

This is silly...


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Seems a good time to look at better testing? Sometimes we miss some small point that can make it miserable. 
So we are thinking that air is leaking into the stream through the filter. Most likely that air is coming in on the intake side rather than the output, correct? That would leave me to start at some point along that line and really slowly work my way along testing each joint or break until one of them improved the situation. I might start at the tank as a likely place. 
Some thoughts on how things might have changed may help also. Maybe you have not changed anything or even touched it but that doesn't mean that things don't change. Any chance the temperature in your area has suddenly taken a drop as winter is coming? Maybe the heat is working more than before so that the plastic has shifted just a bit. Maybe in feeding or cleaning, changing water, etc. the tubing was bumped? When the results change there is usually something that has changed even when we can't see it. 
I use a lot of petroleum jelly for lubing and it also is handy as a way to seal things for a bit to see if they are letting air in. How about taking a good bit of jelly to totally cover any joint that might be leaking one at a time until you find the one which cures it? Got a prime button that sets down in a pocket? That's a good place to use a gob of jelly to fill that pocket until you are sure no air gets past. Before all those who will jump at the chance to say petroleum is dangerous do get too excited, just try to remember that plastic was also petroleum at one point! I've heard the arguments already!! 
Just some thoughts on what might/ might not help sort it out. It certainly can get to be a major nuisance when it seems like we run out of ideas to try. 
Wish you luck as most of us have been there at some time.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks Rich. You're right - troubleshooting must be methodical and patient to be successful. I think my next possible target is to take the priming assembly apart and see if I can find any fault (cracks in the plastic, etc). I admit that I have somewhat limited patience for all of this, as the aquarium is not my only hobby, and work & family & household take most of my time. At the end of the day, I just want a canister filter to, well, filter - with relatively little drama.


----------



## Turningdizzy (Apr 5, 2014)

I also have this filter, and I also had problems with the prime button. Marineland customer service was awesome with sending me a replacement head. I give them an A+ in customer service. I had the bubble issue as well. You know those plastic hose clamps that they supply to attach the hoses to the inlet/outlet? They are not that great. I replaced them with metal band clamps and the bubbles stopped. Not saying that that will help you, but it did the trick for me.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks Dizzy... 

Tonight I took the silver cover off and am now running the filter "naked" with just two clamps - want to see if any water shows up and where... Think I will also try your metal hose clamp idea too - it's an easy & cheap fix.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

There are certainly times when using the shotgun approach actually is a good move. I sometimes forget that. Swapping in metal clamps to save hours is good thinking!!


----------



## Tammy n (Jul 27, 2018)

o.k, I recently purchased this filter. 360. the gasket was missing and customer service sent me a filter a.s.a.p. Put in in tonight and started it. Water still gushes out the sides. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## JohnQC (Oct 1, 2018)

Tammy n said:


> o.k, I recently purchased this filter. 360. the gasket was missing and customer service sent me a filter a.s.a.p. Put in in tonight and started it. Water still gushes out the sides. What am I doing wrong?


If you don't make sure the baskets are seated correctly, the filter will leak. It takes a little wiggling to feel it seat. If the baskets are over filled, it won't seat correctly. Take some media out and try again. I went through some frustration with it too.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

When you received the new the seals did you lube them with silicone grease before installing?


----------



## mtnbikeracer76 (Jan 29, 2017)

I had the C-220. When it worked, it worked perfectly. When I cleaned it, there was always a hassle getting it to seal properly and primed. Marineland discontinued the C-220 so I was SOL when it started to leak profusely.


----------

